# For Mollies, what type of water flow is good for them?



## dancelady (Apr 24, 2014)

I have several tanks of Mollies and wonder what type of water flow are they used to, knowing that my own may never have seen that (store bought and born here). Are they forest fish, and like a slow to nothing flow, or can they live fine in a more intense water flow like given by an AquaClear filter and water stone? My babies have a 20G AquaClear filter there, but it is a good flow, not minor, and they don't seem bothered by it. But I can see them being moved around by it when they swim nearby. There are many plants too, to give them places to hide, rest, and eat. Don't want the babies to suffer from too fast a water flow being small and new (under 3 months). Also have adult Mollies in another tank -- so what general water flow, what type of decor (plants, structures, and substrate) do they like the most?


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Mollys inhabit backwaters in slightly deeper pockets of water. A slow moving current at most is what they need.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

From what i know, mollies come from brackish water in nature. With nice clear water. The ones i have had like a good amount of flow. For decor i would do mostly rocks to harden the water (which they like), sand and some brackish plants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

